# Sixers Willing To Trade 2nd Pick With Brand



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Should Donnie bite? I mean, honestly Brand hasn't played well in the last two seasons but it doesn't mean he can't get to that level again...


Link


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Hell **** no.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Knicks have no one the Sixers would want for that price. So I'm glad it would never happen.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I can only see the Sixers trading down to the 4-6 pick range by packaging #2 with Brand. Unless the Knicks have something that's of similar value theres no way for the Knicks to get the pick.

Brand is done as a player though. The explosiveness is gone and all you are left with is an undersized jump shooting PF. He can still outwork people and overpower guys for rebounds but he's not going to put up 20/10 or anything close to that I'm afraid. Just a horrendous signing for the Sixers and along with Lewis/Arenas they are the 3 worst contracts in the league today.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You're on the wrong board for this thread. The Sixers are willing to talk to Minnesota or maybe New Jersey who have the fourth and third pick. If either of those teams were silly enough to eat Brand's contract to trade up one or two spots then the Sixers would talk to him. It'd really only happen if there was some sort of massive trade with a lot more involved...Without thinking much about the numbers I'd guess it'd only be practical if you had a third team involved and several other players involved.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

No one would be ridiculous enough to take on Brand's contract for a 1-2 spot jump in draft seeding. The only way I could see that being possible is if both teams are exchanging terrible contracts, where the team with the higher draft pick is moving the more unfavorable one. I do believe, however, that the Knicks should be willing to make this deal if they strike out on LeBron this offseason. Although Brand's contract is quite a pill to swallow, it won't necessarily impede our ability to be a player on the 2011 free agent market considering that it would largely replace Eddy Curry's contract. We're a team devoid of talent and should acquire it anyway we possibly can.....to be honest, that no.2 pick might be our ticket to LeBron James in a sign and trade this offseason.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

One scenario that isn't TOO ridiculous might be:

Sixers trade: #2 pick (Evan Turner) + Elton Brand

Knicks trade: David Lee (S&T at his market value price tag of $11-12M per season)

Sixers get immediately better and unload that albatross Brand contract. 

Knicks get a potential all-star (depending on who you talk to). This would still leave room for 1 max free agent this summer, I think. 

Whether the Knicks like this deal or not depends on how much they like Evan Turner. The kid potentially could be the new face of the franchise.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

yodurk said:


> One scenario that isn't TOO ridiculous might be:
> 
> Sixers trade: #2 pick (Evan Turner) + Elton Brand
> 
> ...


I think the Knicks would need a future draft pick in that but what you've proposed is certainly a starting point. Brand's contract is terrible; even more terrible than I first thought. Whats even worse is the fact that he doesn't really fit our offense. The only team I could see taking a gamble on him would be the Bobcats who need a post scorer and a 4 in particular. Could we redirect Elton Brand for Boris Diaw and DeSagna Diop who both have terrible contracts?


----------

